# [gelöst]PC wärend Emerge resetet, Profil und GCC zerschossen

## boospy

Guten Tag

Habe versehentlich Virtualbox und KVM gleichzeitig gladen. Im Hintergrund lief ein emerge:

```
emerge -av unetbootin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/p7zip-4.58  USE="-doc (-static)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/mtools-3.9.11  USE="X" 0 kB            

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Crypt-PasswdMD5-1.3  0 kB            

[ebuild  N    ] sys-boot/syslinux-3.83  0 kB                  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-boot/unetbootin-377-r1  0 kB     
```

Das hat sich dann wohl überhaupt nicht vertragen, und das System stürtzte ab. Mir blieb nichts anderes übrig als "Reset" zu drücken  :Sad:  Danach bootete er grade mal so. Nachdem ich das Profil in /etc/profile.env neu erstellt hatte und gcc neu kompiliert (sämtliche neue Pakete ließen sich nicht mergen) scheint wieder alles zu funktionieren. Sollte ich bei so einer Situation sonst was machen?

lg

boospyLast edited by boospy on Mon Apr 12, 2010 12:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Dateisystemcheck und am besten ein aktuelles Backup einspielen.

----------

## boospy

Dateisystemcheck ist ok. Akuelles Backup habe leider keines mehr. Habs erst vor ein paar Tagen eingespielt (Clonezilla). Das wollte ich dann ersetzen, und habs dann schon gelöscht.

Hab heute wieder ein paar Sachen installiert, KVM, TFTP usw. scheint alles zu funktionieren.  Hab auch das oben genannte Paket "unetbootin" installiert.

lg

boospy

----------

## schachti

Wenn Du sicher sein willst, dass alle Programme und alle Konfigurationsdateien ok sind, könntest Du ein emerge -e world bzw. emerge -e @system @world (je nach verwendeter portage-Version) durchlaufen lassen.

----------

## boospy

So, hab noch ein emerge -e world durchgeführt. Danke. Hat die restlichen Probs durch den Absturtz behoben.

lg

boospy

----------

